# Meet Dreamsicle



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

He's got some funky fin issues, but with time I think they will grow back.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! Love that color!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Cellophane and orange (?) butterfly


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

wow he is so gorgeous!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## trueblu8 (Aug 10, 2012)

That's a cool looking betta.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful! I'd say more bronze then orange though


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

HE is so pretty! Do you think he will 'marble'? or stay that color, I love his fins!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How much is he for adoption?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

He's got some more color on his now.. still think he's not orange?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He is beautiful, looks yellow to me. How can you give him up?:-D


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not sure I am now LOL. It would have to be a very special home.. I'm getting quite attached.. but we'll see. I definitely am not shipping. I'm planning a cycled 5 gallon tank with a few live plants, so whoever takes him would have to match that. Thing is I may need to take in another fish come May and then I have no idea where I'd put a fourth!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can we like give a little money (like allowance) and you can buy the stuff he needs? By the way he looks beautiful. I like the different colors on his fins.


----------



## SharkieTheBetta (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

You'll keep him. Too special to part with.


----------



## missnikki (Jan 2, 2013)

He is beautiful! I would adopt him but do not have money for another tank at the moment.


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

He's got such a sweet little face!!


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

u said hes adobapable i love to tank him a got a spare 3.5 galllon wating looking for a new adition ill also pay


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

great colors


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

A must keep  he its so gorgeous


----------



## missnikki (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a feeling that the Original Poster is NOT giving this guy up! LoL


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm attached  Plus he apparently came in with Hexamita so I'm in the process of treating that.


----------



## missnikki (Jan 2, 2013)

What is Hexamita?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Internal parasite


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

His poop is clearing up  His fins are really growing.. I will have to take more photos soon.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a new update:

Lighting is a little different, so his colors are a little different, but you can see how much his fins have grown!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

*wow!*


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

callistra said:


> Here's a new update:
> 
> Lighting is a little different, so his colors are a little different, but you can see how much his fins have grown!


Wow...he's really gorgeous! And you've got the perfect name for him (you wouldn't believe the time I've been spending thinking up betta names!)


----------



## missnikki (Jan 2, 2013)

wowwww! gorgeous


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Very Pretty! You did a great job with him!.... Amazing transformation!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks! I'm so pleased looking back. I actually didn't realize how far he'd come until just the other day 

I also just realized he has silver lipstick: (don't mind the water drop on the outside of he tank.. oops)

I'll try to get one of him fully fanned out soon. It's hard to get good pics because the lighting in the room is dim, and while he always fans out when he sees me, he HATES the camera and hides


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Too cute... Loving the silver lipstick!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG! The lips did it for me- He is so gorgeous and has loads of personality! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is so cute!! I mean just adorable!! And he has changed alot, such a gorgeous, lucky little fish.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Lovely colors!


----------

